# Equalizer Noisy?



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

A dealer told me that the Equalizer is a good design, but they are noisy hitches compared to a Reese dual cam system.

What are your experiences?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On any of them the only time noise is an issue is slow speed. You can really hear them both when you are in the campground pulling slowly and making tight turns. If it is late and you are trying to be quite it just sounds louder!!!!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sometimes mine is noisey when making tight manuvers and sometimes it's not so noisey. My dealer told me one of the benefits of the Equalizer is that you don't have to disconnect anything to back up? I don't know if that's true of the Reese or not, I'm learning to take info received anywhere but outbackers.com with a grain of salt.....


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

While towing last night, I really heard the Equal-Izer. I was turning in pretty tight spots. After checking it out after I hitched up and drove a few miles, everything is fine. I think it is just from the bars under so much tension.The hitch really does work great. My first time towing the TT and hitch I was driving through pouring rain and hail. I didn't even know it was behind me.Again, you don't hear it while driving down the road. All I hear anyways is the kids and their songs.

Beerman


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

7heaven said:


> My dealer told me one of the benefits of the Equalizer is that you don't have to disconnect anything to back up? I don't know if that's true of the Reese or not, I'm learning to take info received anywhere but outbackers.com with a grain of salt.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Reese WD Duel Cam HP does not need to be disconnected to backup. It only makes noise while making tight turns.

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

justlookin,

The key to keeping the Equal-i-zer quite is to keep all the friction surfaces well lubed. It seems like that would negate the friction value that the system depends on to control sway, but it does not. And it really makes a difference in noise!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I would say either one is of the caliber. I have a Reese set up, but looked long and hard at the Equil-i-zer, and in my opinion, they are about equal in their ability to distribute your tongue weight, and control sway.

You can back up with disconnecting either one, and as you have read here, they both make some noise at slow speed tight turns.

The important thing with both of them is to make sure that they are set up correctly. Don't rely on the dealer to do it right. Some do, but then again, some don't. After you get everything home, go over it with a fine tooth comb, with the instructions in hand, and make sure you are getting the proper amount of transfer forward, as indicated by the lowering of the tow vehicle at all four corners as you apply WD.

Set either of them up right, and you will get many thousands of happy towing miles from them.

Tim


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting an Equalizer myself, so this topic is very interesting to me. Where are the lube points? Is it just where the bars connect to the hitch head itself? And what do you use, grease, silicone, something else?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> justlookin,
> 
> The key to keeping the Equal-i-zer quite is to keep all the friction surfaces well lubed. It seems like that would negate the friction value that the system depends on to control sway, but it does not. And it really makes a difference in noise!
> 
> ...


 Lube the friction surfaces . . . boy, that sounds counterintuitive!









30 years ago my parents pulled a TT with a reese set up and a friction bar. That thing would pop and bind and make all sorts of noises making tight turns. You certainly would NOT want to lube the old style friction bars. This dealer's contention that the Equalizer was noiser than the Reese Dual Cam HP is what piqued my curiosity.

From looking at pictures of the Equalizer, I assume the WD bars slide back and forth in the brackets while turning. And the brackets on the trailer that hold the ends of the bars do not allow the bars to push outward, thus canceling sway tendencies.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

JimWilson said:


> I'm thinking about getting an Equalizer myself, so this topic is very interesting to me. Where are the lube points? Is it just where the bars connect to the hitch head itself? And what do you use, grease, silicone, something else?
> [snapback]92682[/snapback]​


Jim,

I grease the top and bottom surfaces of the tension bar receivers at the hitch head. Also the base and side of the 'L' brackets on the trailer that the tension bars rest - and slide - on (I believe this is where most of the noise comes from).

I use a high-temp brake grease.

Hope this helps!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

If the bars are greased, where do you store them when not mounted? How do you keep from getting grease on everything?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> This dealer's contention that the Equalizer was noiser than the Reese Dual Cam HP is what piqued my curiosity.


I would guess that the dealer is question sells Reese products but not Equil-i-zer products.









When I bought my 26RS, the first dealer I looked at tried to tell me that the Equil-i-zer was not up to the same standard as the Dual Cam HP. I'll admit, the Reese looks hefty, but, from what research I've done, they are just about equal in quality and ability to handle sway. I don't think I've ever heard the owner of one say he hated it.

I will say this, if you don't have hitch yet, then look at the Equal-i-zer, it might save you a few bucks. If you already have a WD hitch, then look at the DCHP as an addition/upgrade of sway control, again to save some clams.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

justlookin said:


> If the bars are greased, where do you store them when not mounted? How do you keep from getting grease on everything?
> [snapback]92697[/snapback]​


The only place the bars get grease on them is over a few inches on two sides at the trailer end. I store them on my garage floor when not in use, and just make sure the greasy sides are not down! You could also wipe them off with a paper towel.

I also grease the hitch ball, and that has proven to be more of an issue then the bars!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> justlookin said:
> 
> 
> > If the bars are greased, where do you store them when not mounted?Â How do you keep from getting grease on everything?
> ...


Where are you storing the bars while camping?
How are you greasing the receiver the bars go into in the hitch head end?
Just greasing the outer surfaces?








No grease on mine yet, but sounds like there should be.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

justlookin said:


> If the bars are greased, where do you store them when not mounted? How do you keep from getting grease on everything?
> [snapback]92697[/snapback]​


Here are two picture of my storage device below the propane tanks. Remove the bars and slide into the holder...can't be any easier.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> justlookin said:
> 
> 
> > If the bars are greased, where do you store them when not mounted?Â How do you keep from getting grease on everything?
> ...


Very nice. Plastic posts or railings from Home Depot/Lowes?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

The main noise I get with my Equalizer is during turning at slow speed. There is a clunk that I'm pretty sure is due to the hitch shank not fitting tightly into the receiver. I don't know of any way to shim the shank to get rid of this so I just live with it. I would guess that this would be the same for any hitch. I have never lubed the L brackets because the Equalizer directions said it was not required. The instructions state that the L brackets can be lubed to reduce noise and that this does not affect the function of the hitch.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LateralG said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > justlookin said:
> ...


4" PVC fencing


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

justlookin said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > justlookin,
> ...


The key is to lube where Equal-i-zer tells you to lube. If you lube all friction surfaces you'll negate the anti-sway.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Where are you storing the bars while camping?
> How are you greasing the receiver the bars go into in the hitch head end?
> Just greasing the outer surfaces?
> 
> ...


I keep the bars on the ground under the propane tanks while camping. Jims solution is much nicer, and one of these days I will get around to it!

You just grease the outside of the bar receivers.



aantolik said:


> The key is to lube where Equal-i-zer tells you to lube. If you lube all friction surfaces you'll negate the anti-sway.


Actually, I lube all the friction surfaces, and I have no sway at all. There is so much tension on these bars when they are properly set-up that you still have all kinds of sway resistance.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I also lube every "friction" surfaces on my Equalizer. According to Equalizer you can do this since the hitch does not use any friction to control sway.

Check the bottom of page 3 in the install instructions:

Equalizer Install Instructions



PDX_Doug said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you storing the bars while camping?
> ...


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

The dealer installed my hitch and it didn't make much noise (and it was no where near installed according to the directions). I re-installed everything and it now makes a lot of noise, and rides even better. I was not given any of the equalizer lubricant. Does anyone know what is special about the equalizer lubricant?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Beerman said:


> > All I hear anyways is the kids and their songs.
> 
> 
> Beerman
> [snapback]92640[/snapback]​


29 bottle of beer on the wall...........


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

SoCalOutback said:


> I also lube every "friction" surfaces on my Equalizer. According to Equalizer you can do this since the hitch does not use any friction to control sway.
> 
> Check the bottom of page 3 in the install instructions:
> 
> ...


Do I understand that you are lubricating the spring arm bars at the point that they enter the arm socket? I was always fearful that the lubricant would migrate to the
end of the arm that is shaped to fit into the socket and thus reduce the effectiveness.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

aantolik said:


> SoCalOutback said:
> 
> 
> > I also lube every "friction" surfaces on my Equalizer.Â According to Equalizer you can do this since the hitch does not use any friction to control sway.
> ...


No, The bars themselves are only lubricated at the point of contact with the 'L' brackets attached to the trailer.

The 'arm sockets' (at the hitch head) themselves are lubricated, but on the outside at the points they make contact with the hitch head casting.

In other words, anyplace that two pieces move against each other gets grease!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

[snapback]93633[/snapback]​[/quote]

No, The bars themselves are only lubricated at the point of contact with the 'L' brackets attached to the trailer.

The 'arm sockets' (at the hitch head) themselves are lubricated, but on the outside at the points they make contact with the hitch head casting.

In other words, anyplace that two pieces move against each other gets grease!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[snapback]93650[/snapback]​[/quote]

OK Doug, that's what I've been doing & it works very well. Little if any noise. Just misunderstood what people were referring to as friction points.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

I used to lube the proper points on the Equilizer every time I hitched up. Now, three seasons later, I only lube once or twice a season and there is hardly ever any noise from the hitch. I do wear gloves during the hitching/unhitching process as I have been known to grab the wrong end of the bars!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I hate when that happens. My dogs like to walk right behind the truck, and usually walk right up against the hitch ball....try getting the grease out of a yellow labs fur!









Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I hate when that happens. My dogs like to walk right behind the truck, and usually walk right up against the hitch ball....try getting the grease out of a yellow labs fur!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I toss a small bucket over the hitch (horizontally) to avoid such issues.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I learned early on to keep a box of latex surgical gloves with my tools in the trailer. Not only are they handy during the hitching process, they also are great for entertaining the kids on a rainy day!

And he huffed, and he puffed...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I learned early on to keep a box of latex surgical gloves with my tools in the trailer. Not only are they handy during the hitching process, they also are great for entertaining the kids on a rainy day!
> 
> And he huffed, and he puffed...
> 
> ...


...and for when you dump the black/grey tanks. Mine sit in the storage compartment right above the tank outlet.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > I learned early on to keep a box of latex surgical gloves with my tools in the trailer. Not only are they handy during the hitching process, they also are great for entertaining the kids on a rainy day!
> ...


Thanks for reminding of that, I have to get another box of gloves









Don


----------

